# Whats the deal on railroad signs/tags?



## Rambler (Apr 22, 2012)

Just wondering because I see them everywhere. Its usually a railroad track that forks with initials or some shit.


----------



## Unslap (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah wtf isnt that vandalism like illegal vandalism

- Boxcar Bitch #####
"ridre a box, rape cops"


----------



## katie (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah I think that is illegal. I don't know why people harm the earth like that maaaaaaaaan


----------



## Zonkers (Apr 22, 2012)

Why tag a stationary object when you can hit an IM and have CSX/UP/and the rest of the gang transport your artwork around the nation for free?

Blank walls = Blank minds, and is abdicating your right to control an aspect of your local communities to corporations who'd rather put up ads to brainwash you into obedient consumers/wage slaves.


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 23, 2012)

Rambler said:


> Its usually a railroad track that forks with initials or some shit.


don't forget about "circle-n's"....... theyre always popular among the kids these days....





....note the top of the "b" crossing through the ftra guy's tag......this was an accidental act of disrespect punishable by violence.... oops


----------



## wizehop (Apr 23, 2012)

Nothing sexier than a tagged up catchout spot. Its always nice seein whos been there....and if your new to an area its a good way to know your in the right place.


----------



## flashinglights (Apr 23, 2012)

Moniker is the word for hobo tags.

Colossus of roads. The rambler. There are some old masters out there if you look for their work.


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 23, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> don't forget about "circle-n's"....... theyre always popular among the kids these days....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lone Bone! Chalmbers!!!!! Bryan Paul?... 

cXR - widely unknown indeed


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 23, 2012)

CXR1037 said:


> Lone Bone! Chalmbers!!!!! Bryan Paul?...
> 
> cXR - widely unknown indeed


EAST COAST!.............chalmbers is the kid who runs travelershq...we took him on his first train(and showed him how NOT to ride....oogley behavior indeed, got spotted, sherrifs pull us off....my girl drunkenly falls facefirst off the piggyback.....cops were quite amused)


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 26, 2012)

You don't say. I'll have to meet this "Chamblers" fellow. I've seen him under "ranching bridge" and one time I saw his tag in Bakersfield. 

CXr - www.travelershq.org


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 26, 2012)

are all the tags under the "ranching" bridge still there?....... be a sad day when someone decides that bridge needs painting...... i'm up under there a few times.....hahaha i love how next to doobie d's tag is: <-----OOGLE


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 26, 2012)

whoever wrote that aint lyin tho


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 26, 2012)

they just jealous cause im erry where


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 26, 2012)

Rambler said:


> Just wondering because I see them everywhere. Its usually a railroad track that forks with initials or some shit.


 Some people tag a spot just to show they were there. Sometimes, there's clues involved that an oog can use to let people new to the area what is going on. For instance: A large pile of turds is understood to be a toilet.


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah as far as I know you're all flying proudly under there still, on the same column as the great wall of Nick Cofphee I do believe. 

cxR - lots of memorable quotes under that bridge


----------

